# force pairing methods



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

so i have been hearing about force pairing and i am *new to all of this *

i ask many people and different people have a *different methods for force pairing *


some will tel me that keep the *birds in isolation for few days *


while some will say just *close them together at night time with each other* 

and on the forum *i have red other post about this too so what really is the method that works *


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

yes, isolating them together in a small area is best. like 2 feet by 3 feet. If you have an aggressive breed or aggressive cock then you have to put a screen up between the two. I haven't had that problem. This is all a very well common practice, anyone who is serious about performance breeds or fancy breed will have to pair there birds up.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no one can force a living animal to do something it does not want to.. but I think the question is how would you go about introducing new mates to birds who already had one?... you would take them from their mate and seperate so they can not see them any longer for a few weeks.. then introduce another mate in a breeding cage or nest box with a divider but they can see each other.. if the cock is wooing her and the hen is acting accepting you can try to take out the divider and see how they do.. if there is harsh bullying then you need to protect the hen and perhaps put the divider back in.. sooner or later they should get interested in each other... hopefully... it is their choice your just making it easier for them to pick..lol..


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

hmmm but here i got a friend who closes his birds (which he wants to pair )up in night time by them selves and he says this is working for him :0 so i wanted to know what u guys think about this 

because i myself don't agree with my friend on this one *but hex an old timer have his pigeons long before i do *

what do u guys think and what are your thoughts ( :


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> no one can force a living animal to do something it does not want to.. but I think the question is how would you go about introducing new mates to birds who already had one?... you would take them from their mate and seperate so they can not see them any longer for a few weeks.. then introduce another mate in a breeding cage or nest box with a divider but they can see each other.. if the cock is wooing her and the hen is acting accepting you can try to take out the divider and see how they do.. if there is harsh bullying then you need to protect the hen and perhaps put the divider back in.. sooner or later they should get interested in each other... hopefully... it is their choice your just making it easier for them to pick..lol..


hmm i agree with both of u on the isolating method


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

may be i will take a pic of my loft  and how he closed a poor pair in my loft  i feel sorry for them


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

pigeonlover420 said:


> hmmm but here i got a friend who closes his birds (which he wants to pair )up in night time by them selves and he says this is working for him :0 so i wanted to know what u guys think about this
> 
> because i myself don't agree with my friend on this one *but hex an old timer have his pigeons long before i do *
> 
> what do u guys think and what are your thoughts ( :


That's kind of like something I did, but it came with lots of preparation first, (for a month or so,) partly because this was with the most aggressive bird I've ever had which made it take a long time. 

First, I had the hen and cock (ringneck doves) I wanted to pair across the room from each other in separate cages for a couple of weeks. They could see each other but could not see any other creatures of their species. The cock cooed and cooed and cooed at her. Eventually, after about 2 weeks of just this, I took the hen and cock to neutral territory that neither had ever seen before (in this case, a small bathroom) and let them hang out together. There was a bit of fighting, but in a couple more weeks it was mostly just the cock being pushy with the hen and her not wanting his advances. 

Towards the end of this time period it was getting chilly at night and I noticed both were fluffed. So about 10pm I popped the male into the hen's cage and in the morning there was a bit of a scuffle so I removed the male. The next night I did the same thing and removed him in the morning before sunrise so he wouldn't attack her again. The third night I left him and just watched to be sure that his chasing didn't turn into hurting her. I left them in her cage together for a week and then moved them to his big cage. 

I know this took longer than most people would want, but this cock has lost homes before because of aggression, so I wanted to make sure he didn't savage the little hen. And it worked for the most part, although after about eight months I did have to clip one of his wings at one point because he suddenly got aggressive with her and started pulling out her feathers. This abruptly stopped when I slightly clipped a few feathers on one wing (he still could fly, just not as gracefully) and he fixed his bad attitude and started treating the hen nicely again.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

pigeonlover420 said:


> hmmm but here i got a friend who closes his birds (which he wants to pair )up in night time by them selves and he says this is working for him :0 so i wanted to know what u guys think about this
> 
> because i myself don't agree with my friend on this one *but hex an old timer have his pigeons long before i do *
> 
> what do u guys think and what are your thoughts ( :


People do force pairing and i think there is nothing wrong with it, process and ways may differ but it is done around the globe

There are *'No bird rights violation' *in practising that 

If someone is seperating the birds in day and closing them together at night, it will make the process more complex as the old mates will be together again. Or may be the guy is not providing you the full detail why he is doing this.

The above posts already tells you in detail, how you can go ahead with this


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

Libis said:


> That's kind of like something I did, but it came with lots of preparation first, (for a month or so,) partly because this was with the most aggressive bird I've ever had which made it take a long time.
> 
> First, I had the hen and cock (ringneck doves) I wanted to pair across the room from each other in separate cages for a couple of weeks. They could see each other but could not see any other creatures of their species. The cock cooed and cooed and cooed at her. Eventually, after about 2 weeks of just this, I took the hen and cock to neutral territory that neither had ever seen before (in this case, a small bathroom) and let them hang out together. There was a bit of fighting, but in a couple more weeks it was mostly just the cock being pushy with the hen and her not wanting his advances.
> 
> ...


woo u really did go all the way for them to be friends  i think no body else will go that far for them but at the end u finally got what u wanted ( :


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

Pijlover said:


> People do force pairing and i think there is nothing wrong with it, process and ways may differ but it is done around the globe
> 
> There are *'No bird rights violation' *in practising that
> 
> ...



*yes that what i tell him that locking them at night only will not do the job *


you guys are great i have 5 friends and you people on forum helping me in the first steps  when i didn't have any pigeons i thought its just easy but now as i am going through all this i can tell you there are many things i still need to learn and with u guys helping me it will be no problemo


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

pigeonlover420 said:


> *yes that what i tell him that locking them at night only will not do the job *
> 
> 
> you guys are great i have 5 friends and you people on forum helping me in the first steps  when i didn't have any pigeons i thought its just easy but now as i am going through all this i can tell you there are many things i still need to learn and with u guys helping me it will be no problemo


The website is good for learning as a novice, like you and me


----------

